# ok now the mineral stain debate



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

heres the red maple i had milled last year i was told its mineral stained due to a deficancy in the soil . what causes red maples on my place to do this and the silvers to do what they do :dunno: ---personaly i think the beatles dont have a strong enough drill bit to get into these very hard super heavy reds theres no ambrosia stripes holes at all in this tree. but its got it all so ill take it just the way it is :irishjig::irishjig:

[attachment=29108]

[attachment=29107]

[attachment=29106]

[attachment=29105]

[attachment=29104]

[attachment=29103]

[attachment=29102]


----------



## phinds (Aug 9, 2013)

Point out some specific areas where you think there might be any argument about whether or not it is mineral stain.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

paul i think it is stained im looking for the reason that causes this and why the silver maples trees 10 feet from it are ambrosia infected. do beatles infect red maples too :dunno: iv only harvested 1 red so far only because there so dam heavy there harder to cut and mill this one broke a bandsaw blade.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 9, 2013)

Mineral staining is caused by an over abundance of minerals, iron is commonly the culprit. What you have in your red maple probably isn't staining and is a fungus, the same fungus found in your ambrosia trees with the holes, in that red maple tree it didn't get bore holes to introduce the fungus into the tree so it doesn't have the stripes but it is present by just sucking the fungus from the ground and it got into the tree that way or through a scar or some other way. That's my thoughts anyway...


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Mineral staining is caused by an over abundance of minerals, iron is commonly the culprit. What you have in your red maple probably isn't staining and is a fungus, the same fungus found in your ambrosia trees with the holes, in that red maple tree it didn't get bore holes to introduce the fungus into the tree so it doesn't have the stripes but it is present by just sucking the fungus from the ground and it got into the tree that way or through a scar or some other way. That's my thoughts anyway...



its that damm poopy juice again


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I do not know much, But what I do know is that mineral in maple is considered black or greenish streaks and or spots. If there is some other color variation going on I have no idea. Just my 1 1/2 cents worth:morning2:


----------



## phinds (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had a lot of red maple with heavy mineral stain. I don't know WHAT minerals in the ground cause this, but it IS fairly common in red maple. It DOES occur in other maples but for some reason, I've seen it more in red.

I still am not sure what areas you think are mineral stained or not. 

As for ambrosia, I'm not sure what varieties of maple are more prone to it and maples are not the only woods that get it. I don't know why some species do and most don't. I guess you have to think like a beetle to know. 

More discussion of ambrosia here: www.hobbithouseinc.com\personal\woodpics\_ambrosia.htm


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2013)

phinds said:


> I've had a lot of red maple with heavy mineral stain. I don't know WHAT minerals in the ground cause this, but it IS fairly common in red maple. It DOES occur in other maples but for some reason, I've seen it more in red.
> 
> I still am not sure what areas you think are mineral stained or not.
> 
> ...



Hell he thinks he's a duck so thinkin like a beetle is not too far fetched..........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder how long it takes amborsia beetles to cause the stripes? If I dumped a jar of beetles on our maples trees when do you think they'd be ready!?!? Hey duck can I buy some beetles from you? Haha....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

i guess if i was beatle i would chew on a soft maple


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I wonder how long it takes amborsia beetles to cause the stripes? If I dumped a jar of beetles on our maples trees when do you think they'd be ready!?!? Hey duck can I buy some beetles from you? Haha....



sure jimmy ill go set my beatle traps tonite. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: ya know out of all the boards and blanks iv gone through iv only seen 1 beatle it was a tiny little sucker. i tried to see what sex it was but my microscope was broke needed a male so i could stud it out and get my beatle circus going :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

